
Islamist attackers more likely to be called ‘terrorists’ than far-right in media - DanBC
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/far-right-islamist-terror-attack-media-describe-terrorism-reporting-study-a8864291.html
======
DanBC
The full title is "Islamist attackers three times more likely to be called
‘terrorists’ than far-right in media, research finds"

And the sub heading is "Study of 200,000 articles in 80 different languages
found only a quarter of stories about attacks by far-right perpetrators
mentioned terrorism".

I'm submitting this because the language point is intersting.

